# Delayed power



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

I seem to take a lot of time to warm up. Even when I use my trainer before a race I don't seem to get comfortable and get good power until 30 miles or so. I've also noticed that my HR is really slow to come up. Usually it will take 2-3 minutes for my HR to come up to my power output. Is there a way of training or warming up so that I'll get better performance earlier?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

No way to tell what is wrong if you don't give us your warmup protocol...


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

I'll usually warm-up for around a half hour, mostly around 250watts with 4 or 5, 30 sec sprints at around 400watts. I'm 195 lbs.
You think it's my warm-up? I was wondering if I need more interval training.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

If you're talking about warming up for a crit or other short race, you should try to get on the trainer about an hour before the race starts. That way you can ride for about 45 min and have time to take your bike off, stop by the port-o-jon, and get lined up.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

heart rate has a lag power is instant - thats THE answer...forget about the heart rate, it means sh*t compared to power output, focus on that and let your heart do whatever it needs to. Also according to your W/Kg =2.8 in warm up is quite low endurance pace, you want to be near a tempo pace for most of the half hour about....265-310w for you (88.5kg), but starting off spinning for a few min at your current WU pace, and even during the rest mix it in too.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

Earlier I was doing a lot of interval training. 2 mins at 350-370 watts, 1 min at 200, repeat until you puke and then repeat. Actually I would do sets of 5, recover then do 20 min at 300 and then another set of intervals. I had a big long road race coming up (Battenkill) and transitioned over to more endurance, strength and hill work (plus riding in the dirt). It seems like it cost me. Is this just my brain playing tricks on me, or will my interval training improve how fast I "warm up" during an event. 
My race wheels don't have a powertap on them. It seemed like I would chicken out when I was staring at my power numbers thinking I would not be able to sustain them. Do you recommend racing with a power tap? I have some noncommited cash and was thinking about getting another power tap.
Thanks so much for your input.


----------

